# Inconsiderate dog owners.



## petro

So how many also have neighbors who let their dogs wander unrestrained through the neighborhood?

I don't have a dog. Love them as a species,  just don't have the  time to properly take care of one. Which leads to those that shouldn't own one.
I constantly step on crap and now the one neighbors dog digs under my shed and trailer to chase rabbits. Come to find my trailer a couple weeks ago with lighting wires all chewed up and trailer out of position. Suspected the dog, but no proof. Yesterday I catch the dog in the act. Neighbor sees me putting trailer back on block and comes over to tell me his dog digs there because of small critters under my shed.

I got real annoyed at that point and responded, "No, its because the dog  is allowed to roam despite a city leash law which is stated in the monthly news letter".
That the dog needs to be kept in his yard and out of mine. Problem solved.
He actually looked dumbfounded I held him responsible.

Some folks shouldn't have pets.


----------



## petro

Now why is this even a problem?.
https://www.avma.org/public/PetCare/Pages/pets-in-vehicles.aspx

Who the hell does this?


----------



## rightwinger

I hate those who insist on having an outside dog and allow it to bark endlessly


----------



## Death Angel

petro said:


> Now why is this even a problem?.
> https://www.avma.org/public/PetCare/Pages/pets-in-vehicles.aspx
> 
> Who the hell does this?


My cat wanders the neighborhood, but he cleans up after himself. Hes a high class cat.


----------



## sparky

we have goat/pig/chicken/goose crap from one end of the farm to the other


ergo....fido ain't no thing

~S~


----------



## petro

rightwinger said:


> I hate those who insist on having an outside dog and allow it to bark endlessly


The neighbors behind him have those annoying ankle bitters. Bark constantly.
Really wish a Coyote would get them. One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago. Even a local Bald Eagle maybe?

We have one acre lots here its fairly rural.


----------



## Death Angel

petro said:


> One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago.


You have too few problems in your life.


----------



## petro

Death Angel said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why is this even a problem?.
> https://www.avma.org/public/PetCare/Pages/pets-in-vehicles.aspx
> 
> Who the hell does this?
> 
> 
> 
> My cat wanders the neighborhood, but he cleans up after himself. Hes a high class cat.
Click to expand...

I have other dogs that visit, but those neighbors usually are on the spot to get their dog. They don't damage property either.


----------



## petro

Death Angel said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> You have too few problems in your life.
Click to expand...

Now I have work.
Like fixing my damn trailer.

A Coyote roamed through my yard and I  want it to eat the annoying dogs.


----------



## JoeMoma

When I was a kid in the 70s, it was common in the community where I lived for people to let their dogs roam.  People didn't live so close together that it was a problem.


----------



## petro

JoeMoma said:


> When I was a kid in the 70s, it was common in the community where I lived for people to let their dogs roam.  People didn't live so close together that it was a problem.


DNR has a rule that if any domestic dog chases protected game it may be shot on site in MN.

It is in the owners interest and liability to keep track of their animals.


----------



## Maxdeath

Usually the same people that don't follow leash laws and the like don't follow other rules either. They don't follow things like "stay off the grass", "do not leave the path" because rules apply only to others.


----------



## Taz

Dogs should be eaten. End of story.


----------



## petro

Taz said:


> Dogs should be eaten. End of story.


Some folks like to car bake them first.


----------



## petro

My son when he worked on cars a  few years ago told me a story of a hoarder lady who brought in her minivan. Filled to the ceiling with crap.
During performing their work he had to access the rear of the vehicle and found a dog so decomposed that all that was left was bones and hair and the hair was infused with the carpeting.



They just covered it back up, fixed her ride and never mentioned it.


----------



## Coyote

petro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those who insist on having an outside dog and allow it to bark endlessly
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors behind him have those annoying ankle bitters. Bark constantly.
> Really wish a Coyote would get them. One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago. Even a local Bald Eagle maybe?
> 
> We have one acre lots here its fairly rural.
Click to expand...

It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.


----------



## Coyote

petro said:


> My son when he worked on cars a  few years ago told me a story of a hoarder lady who brought in her minivan. Filled to the ceiling with crap.
> During performing their work he had to access the rear of the vehicle and found a dog so decomposed that all that was left was bones and hair and the hair was infused with the carpeting.
> 
> 
> 
> They just covered it back up, fixed her ride and never mentioned it.





Wtf....


----------



## Erinwltr

petro said:


> My son when he worked on cars a  few years ago told me a story of a hoarder lady who brought in her minivan. Filled to the ceiling with crap.
> During performing their work he had to access the rear of the vehicle and found a dog so decomposed that all that was left was bones and hair and the hair was infused with the carpeting.
> 
> 
> 
> They just covered it back up, fixed her ride and never mentioned it.


TMI and WTF!  Dare I say that I've met more dogs I like than people.


----------



## petro

Coyote said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those who insist on having an outside dog and allow it to bark endlessly
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors behind him have those annoying ankle bitters. Bark constantly.
> Really wish a Coyote would get them. One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago. Even a local Bald Eagle maybe?
> 
> We have one acre lots here its fairly rural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.
Click to expand...

Sad thing is. 
The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally. 
I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.


----------



## August West

Taz said:


> Dogs should be eaten. End of story.


Taking a dog for a wok?


----------



## Coyote

I really hateq


petro said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those who insist on having an outside dog and allow it to bark endlessly
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors behind him have those annoying ankle bitters. Bark constantly.
> Really wish a Coyote would get them. One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago. Even a local Bald Eagle maybe?
> 
> We have one acre lots here its fairly rural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
Click to expand...


I don’t understand people like that


----------



## BULLDOG

petro said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those who insist on having an outside dog and allow it to bark endlessly
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors behind him have those annoying ankle bitters. Bark constantly.
> Really wish a Coyote would get them. One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago. Even a local Bald Eagle maybe?
> 
> We have one acre lots here its fairly rural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
Click to expand...


I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.


----------



## petro

What your dog’s bad behavior says about you
Dogs like children are work.
How either behave is a reflection of the parent.


----------



## petro

BULLDOG said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those who insist on having an outside dog and allow it to bark endlessly
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors behind him have those annoying ankle bitters. Bark constantly.
> Really wish a Coyote would get them. One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago. Even a local Bald Eagle maybe?
> 
> We have one acre lots here its fairly rural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.
Click to expand...

This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.


----------



## Dekster

My dog never goes out not on a leash ever.  She won't even cross the threshold when the door is open without being leashed she is so used to it.  My neighbor has made lots of comments to me about letting her off the leash to run about.  I finally told him that the reason I still have a dog and he doesn't is because he never used a leash and his got ran over as a result.  Besides, my dog is a spoiled brat.  She is perfectly content chasing the cats around the house between napping on the sofa.  Her only interest in being outside is when we are outside.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

rightwinger said:


> I hate those who insist on having an outside dog and allow it to bark endlessly



It sucks. The dog is barking because it is bored.
 I will never understand why people get a dog only to tie it up in the back yard and barely pay any attention to it. 
How can a person not understand that dogs are pack animals and will eventually and literally go insane without interaction. At that point the dog will bark for hours on end out of sheer boredom.


----------



## petro

Dekster said:


> My dog never goes out not on a leash ever.  She won't even cross the threshold when the door is open without being leashed she is so used to it.  My neighbor has made lots of comments to me about letting her off the leash to run about.  I finally told him that the reason I still have a dog and he doesn't is because he never used a leash and his got ran over as a result.  Besides, my dog is a spoiled brat.  She is perfectly content chasing the cats around the house between napping on the sofa.  Her only interest in being outside is when we are outside.


My ex's mother hit a German Shepard in the early 70's. Family of dog witnessed it. Felt so bad she actually never drove again.
Wasn't her fault though.


----------



## BULLDOG

petro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those who insist on having an outside dog and allow it to bark endlessly
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors behind him have those annoying ankle bitters. Bark constantly.
> Really wish a Coyote would get them. One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago. Even a local Bald Eagle maybe?
> 
> We have one acre lots here its fairly rural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
> Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.
Click to expand...



Not trolling. Nothing any owner can do to prevent the uncontrollable instinct a pitbull has to chase and attack.The only responsible thing an owner of that kind of dog can do is put it to sleep.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

My complaint is a neighbor 3 doors down who lets their tiny toy Pomeranian out a couple times a day and it roams around the neighborhood.
We have an 82 lb. German Shepherd. It has a good sized fenced area while we are at work and when we are home it stays inside with us.
I take it out to the side yard (on a leash) to pee a few times in the evening. Twice that idiots tine dog approaches us. I swear the thing has a death wish. Xena normally pays little attention to small dogs, but this thing with approach us and bark. Xena will snap into attack mode and I am there fighting to get her back in the house. One of these days I won't notice the dog and if Xena gets away from me. Game over for the neighbors dog.
Idiots.


----------



## Unkotare

petro said:


> So how many also have neighbors who let their dogs wander unrestrained through the neighborhood?
> 
> I don't have a dog. Love them as a species,  just don't have the  time to properly take care of one. Which leads to those that shouldn't own one.
> I constantly step on crap and now the one neighbors dog digs under my shed and trailer to chase rabbits. Come to find my trailer a couple weeks ago with lighting wires all chewed up and trailer out of position. Suspected the dog, but no proof. Yesterday I catch the dog in the act. Neighbor sees me putting trailer back on block and comes over to tell me his dog digs there because of small critters under my shed.
> 
> I got real annoyed at that point and responded, "No, its because the dog  is allowed to roam despite a city leash law which is stated in the monthly news letter".
> That the dog needs to be kept in his yard and out of mine. Problem solved.
> He actually looked dumbfounded I held him responsible.
> 
> Some folks shouldn't have pets.



And some people complain about wars and famine and disease. Don't those self-centered bastards realize that _you_ have real problems to whine about?


----------



## petro

BULLDOG said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors behind him have those annoying ankle bitters. Bark constantly.
> Really wish a Coyote would get them. One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago. Even a local Bald Eagle maybe?
> 
> We have one acre lots here its fairly rural.
> 
> 
> 
> It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
> Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not trolling. Nothing any owner can do to prevent the uncontrollable instinct a pitbull has to chase and attack.The only responsible thing an owner of that kind of dog can do is put it to sleep.
Click to expand...

A leash?
Apparently you missed the part of keeping your animal restrained as required by law.
That Owner is responsible.
The animal only knows what it learns.


----------



## petro

Unkotare said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many also have neighbors who let their dogs wander unrestrained through the neighborhood?
> 
> I don't have a dog. Love them as a species,  just don't have the  time to properly take care of one. Which leads to those that shouldn't own one.
> I constantly step on crap and now the one neighbors dog digs under my shed and trailer to chase rabbits. Come to find my trailer a couple weeks ago with lighting wires all chewed up and trailer out of position. Suspected the dog, but no proof. Yesterday I catch the dog in the act. Neighbor sees me putting trailer back on block and comes over to tell me his dog digs there because of small critters under my shed.
> 
> I got real annoyed at that point and responded, "No, its because the dog  is allowed to roam despite a city leash law which is stated in the monthly news letter".
> That the dog needs to be kept in his yard and out of mine. Problem solved.
> He actually looked dumbfounded I held him responsible.
> 
> Some folks shouldn't have pets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some people complain about wars and famine and disease. Don't those self-centered bastards realize that _you_ have real problems to whine about?
Click to expand...

No war or famine here.
Just property damage.

Had enough of the big issues for today.
Now care to comment on the actual topic?


----------



## rightwinger

petro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those who insist on having an outside dog and allow it to bark endlessly
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors behind him have those annoying ankle bitters. Bark constantly.
> Really wish a Coyote would get them. One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago. Even a local Bald Eagle maybe?
> 
> We have one acre lots here its fairly rural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
> Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.
Click to expand...

There are bad dogs

Pit Bulls are among the worst


----------



## Unkotare

petro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many also have neighbors who let their dogs wander unrestrained through the neighborhood?
> 
> I don't have a dog. Love them as a species,  just don't have the  time to properly take care of one. Which leads to those that shouldn't own one.
> I constantly step on crap and now the one neighbors dog digs under my shed and trailer to chase rabbits. Come to find my trailer a couple weeks ago with lighting wires all chewed up and trailer out of position. Suspected the dog, but no proof. Yesterday I catch the dog in the act. Neighbor sees me putting trailer back on block and comes over to tell me his dog digs there because of small critters under my shed.
> 
> I got real annoyed at that point and responded, "No, its because the dog  is allowed to roam despite a city leash law which is stated in the monthly news letter".
> That the dog needs to be kept in his yard and out of mine. Problem solved.
> He actually looked dumbfounded I held him responsible.
> 
> Some folks shouldn't have pets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some people complain about wars and famine and disease. Don't those self-centered bastards realize that _you_ have real problems to whine about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No war or famine here.
> Just property damage.
> 
> Had enough of the big issues for today.
> Now care to comment on the actual topic?
Click to expand...



I'm far too upset by your personal tragedy.


----------



## petro

rightwinger said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors behind him have those annoying ankle bitters. Bark constantly.
> Really wish a Coyote would get them. One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago. Even a local Bald Eagle maybe?
> 
> We have one acre lots here its fairly rural.
> 
> 
> 
> It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
> Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are bad dogs
> 
> Pit Bulls are among the worst
Click to expand...

This is an irresponsible owner thread.
Root cause of any animal issue


----------



## petro

Unkotare said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many also have neighbors who let their dogs wander unrestrained through the neighborhood?
> 
> I don't have a dog. Love them as a species,  just don't have the  time to properly take care of one. Which leads to those that shouldn't own one.
> I constantly step on crap and now the one neighbors dog digs under my shed and trailer to chase rabbits. Come to find my trailer a couple weeks ago with lighting wires all chewed up and trailer out of position. Suspected the dog, but no proof. Yesterday I catch the dog in the act. Neighbor sees me putting trailer back on block and comes over to tell me his dog digs there because of small critters under my shed.
> 
> I got real annoyed at that point and responded, "No, its because the dog  is allowed to roam despite a city leash law which is stated in the monthly news letter".
> That the dog needs to be kept in his yard and out of mine. Problem solved.
> He actually looked dumbfounded I held him responsible.
> 
> Some folks shouldn't have pets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some people complain about wars and famine and disease. Don't those self-centered bastards realize that _you_ have real problems to whine about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No war or famine here.
> Just property damage.
> 
> Had enough of the big issues for today.
> Now care to comment on the actual topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm far too upset by your personal tragedy.
Click to expand...

More like bored and trolling. 

So, are you one of those douche owners?


----------



## BULLDOG

petro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
> Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not trolling. Nothing any owner can do to prevent the uncontrollable instinct a pitbull has to chase and attack.The only responsible thing an owner of that kind of dog can do is put it to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A leash?
> Apparently you missed the part of keeping your animal restrained as required by law.
> That Owner is responsible.
> The animal only knows what it learns.
Click to expand...


Animal instinct is not learned. It is baked in. Do you think a fish needs to learn how to swim?


----------



## petro

BULLDOG said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
> Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not trolling. Nothing any owner can do to prevent the uncontrollable instinct a pitbull has to chase and attack.The only responsible thing an owner of that kind of dog can do is put it to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A leash?
> Apparently you missed the part of keeping your animal restrained as required by law.
> That Owner is responsible.
> The animal only knows what it learns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Animal instinct is not learned. It is baked in. Do you think a fish needs to learn how to swim?
Click to expand...

Then every subset of the canine species holds that instinct.


----------



## Olde Europe

petro said:


> So how many also have neighbors who let their dogs wander unrestrained through the neighborhood?
> 
> I don't have a dog. Love them as a species,  just don't have the  time to properly take care of one. Which leads to those that shouldn't own one.
> I constantly step on crap and now the one neighbors dog digs under my shed and trailer to chase rabbits. Come to find my trailer a couple weeks ago with lighting wires all chewed up and trailer out of position. Suspected the dog, but no proof. Yesterday I catch the dog in the act. Neighbor sees me putting trailer back on block and comes over to tell me his dog digs there because of small critters under my shed.
> 
> I got real annoyed at that point and responded, "No, its because the dog  is allowed to roam despite a city leash law which is stated in the monthly news letter".
> That the dog needs to be kept in his yard and out of mine. Problem solved.
> He actually looked dumbfounded I held him responsible.
> 
> Some folks shouldn't have pets.



Pet dogs are an annoyance, and a major, perfectly useless contribution to our carbon emissions.  They should be summarily shot on sight.


----------



## Unkotare

petro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many also have neighbors who let their dogs wander unrestrained through the neighborhood?
> 
> I don't have a dog. Love them as a species,  just don't have the  time to properly take care of one. Which leads to those that shouldn't own one.
> I constantly step on crap and now the one neighbors dog digs under my shed and trailer to chase rabbits. Come to find my trailer a couple weeks ago with lighting wires all chewed up and trailer out of position. Suspected the dog, but no proof. Yesterday I catch the dog in the act. Neighbor sees me putting trailer back on block and comes over to tell me his dog digs there because of small critters under my shed.
> 
> I got real annoyed at that point and responded, "No, its because the dog  is allowed to roam despite a city leash law which is stated in the monthly news letter".
> That the dog needs to be kept in his yard and out of mine. Problem solved.
> He actually looked dumbfounded I held him responsible.
> 
> Some folks shouldn't have pets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some people complain about wars and famine and disease. Don't those self-centered bastards realize that _you_ have real problems to whine about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No war or famine here.
> Just property damage.
> 
> Had enough of the big issues for today.
> Now care to comment on the actual topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm far too upset by your personal tragedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like bored and trolling.
> 
> So, are you one of those douche owners?
Click to expand...



I do not own a douche, no.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

We have a neighborhood message board where people can gripe about stuff,ask who knows a good roofer ....etc.

   Had a lady post up about not using rat poison because her cat almost died.
  I asked her why she was using rat poison where her cat could get to it.
    Turns out she's one of those who let their cats roam all night every night and she blamed the neighbors.
   She was none to pleased when i told her it was her fault for letting her cat roam about shitting in other peoples flower beds and digging into the trash.
  She really got pissed when everyone else agreed.


----------



## bodecea

petro said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those who insist on having an outside dog and allow it to bark endlessly
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors behind him have those annoying ankle bitters. Bark constantly.
> Really wish a Coyote would get them. One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago. Even a local Bald Eagle maybe?
> 
> We have one acre lots here its fairly rural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
Click to expand...

Irish Setters are notorious for being not bright.


----------



## BULLDOG

rightwinger said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors behind him have those annoying ankle bitters. Bark constantly.
> Really wish a Coyote would get them. One roamed through our yard couple weeks ago. Even a local Bald Eagle maybe?
> 
> We have one acre lots here its fairly rural.
> 
> 
> 
> It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
> Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are bad dogs
> 
> Pit Bulls are among the worst
Click to expand...


I don't think those dogs were particularly bad. Any other dog of the same breed would have probably done the same thing. You just can't train out instinct.


----------



## Erinwltr

Unkotare said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many also have neighbors who let their dogs wander unrestrained through the neighborhood?
> 
> I don't have a dog. Love them as a species,  just don't have the  time to properly take care of one. Which leads to those that shouldn't own one.
> I constantly step on crap and now the one neighbors dog digs under my shed and trailer to chase rabbits. Come to find my trailer a couple weeks ago with lighting wires all chewed up and trailer out of position. Suspected the dog, but no proof. Yesterday I catch the dog in the act. Neighbor sees me putting trailer back on block and comes over to tell me his dog digs there because of small critters under my shed.
> 
> I got real annoyed at that point and responded, "No, its because the dog  is allowed to roam despite a city leash law which is stated in the monthly news letter".
> That the dog needs to be kept in his yard and out of mine. Problem solved.
> He actually looked dumbfounded I held him responsible.
> 
> Some folks shouldn't have pets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some people complain about wars and famine and disease. Don't those self-centered bastards realize that _you_ have real problems to whine about?
Click to expand...

WTH dude?  He started perfectly good OP about inconsiderate dog owners in the Pets section.  Looks like you have an ax to grind for some reason against the poster.


----------



## BULLDOG

petro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
> Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not trolling. Nothing any owner can do to prevent the uncontrollable instinct a pitbull has to chase and attack.The only responsible thing an owner of that kind of dog can do is put it to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A leash?
> Apparently you missed the part of keeping your animal restrained as required by law.
> That Owner is responsible.
> The animal only knows what it learns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Animal instinct is not learned. It is baked in. Do you think a fish needs to learn how to swim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then every subset of the canine species holds that instinct.
Click to expand...


Perhaps to some extent, but years of specific breeding to enhance that particular trait has made it so much more a factor. How do you think they got the name Pitbull?


----------



## BULLDOG

Unkotare said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many also have neighbors who let their dogs wander unrestrained through the neighborhood?
> 
> I don't have a dog. Love them as a species,  just don't have the  time to properly take care of one. Which leads to those that shouldn't own one.
> I constantly step on crap and now the one neighbors dog digs under my shed and trailer to chase rabbits. Come to find my trailer a couple weeks ago with lighting wires all chewed up and trailer out of position. Suspected the dog, but no proof. Yesterday I catch the dog in the act. Neighbor sees me putting trailer back on block and comes over to tell me his dog digs there because of small critters under my shed.
> 
> I got real annoyed at that point and responded, "No, its because the dog  is allowed to roam despite a city leash law which is stated in the monthly news letter".
> That the dog needs to be kept in his yard and out of mine. Problem solved.
> He actually looked dumbfounded I held him responsible.
> 
> Some folks shouldn't have pets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some people complain about wars and famine and disease. Don't those self-centered bastards realize that _you_ have real problems to whine about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No war or famine here.
> Just property damage.
> 
> Had enough of the big issues for today.
> Now care to comment on the actual topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm far too upset by your personal tragedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like bored and trolling.
> 
> So, are you one of those douche owners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not own a douche, no.
Click to expand...


Thank you. That is the kind of hard news I come here to learn.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Let your dog crap in your yard, or carry a bag with you and clean up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erinwltr

I had a neighbor, young hard working guy, that had the coolest pit bull.  Just as nice as could be but kept getting out of the fenced yard.  It became a weekly occurrence that I'd get home from work and rang his bell to give him his dog back.  Even offered to help mend his fence.  Sure enough, the dog finally got up the nerve to wander out into the busy road out front and got killed.  I felt the concussive force inside my house from the hit.  Anyway, he cried and could not understand how someone could hit his dog.  SMH.


----------



## petro

BULLDOG said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
> Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trolling. Nothing any owner can do to prevent the uncontrollable instinct a pitbull has to chase and attack.The only responsible thing an owner of that kind of dog can do is put it to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A leash?
> Apparently you missed the part of keeping your animal restrained as required by law.
> That Owner is responsible.
> The animal only knows what it learns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Animal instinct is not learned. It is baked in. Do you think a fish needs to learn how to swim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then every subset of the canine species holds that instinct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps to some extent, but years of specific breeding to enhance that particular trait has made it so much more a factor. How do you think they got the name Pitbull?
Click to expand...

We have had this discussion on the Pitbull threads. Done with it.

This is more about inconsiderate owners, those that leave animals in hot cars, even that annoying relative that insists on bringing poochy to every function regardless of whether appropriate or not. Abusers, hoarders, generally irresponsible idiots with no regard for others or their animals.


----------



## rightwinger

petro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
> Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are bad dogs
> 
> Pit Bulls are among the worst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an irresponsible owner thread.
> Root cause of any animal issue
Click to expand...

Not all
Dogs are also a result of their breeding

Pit Bulls are not bred to get rid of their aggressive genes


----------



## petro

rightwinger said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
> Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are bad dogs
> 
> Pit Bulls are among the worst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an irresponsible owner thread.
> Root cause of any animal issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all
> Dogs are also a result of their breeding
> 
> Pit Bulls are not bred to get rid of their aggressive genes
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter.
Legal liability is with owner. Period.

Restraints and leashes are required in virtually every city and amazingly very easy to find.


----------



## BULLDOG

petro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not trolling. Nothing any owner can do to prevent the uncontrollable instinct a pitbull has to chase and attack.The only responsible thing an owner of that kind of dog can do is put it to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> A leash?
> Apparently you missed the part of keeping your animal restrained as required by law.
> That Owner is responsible.
> The animal only knows what it learns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Animal instinct is not learned. It is baked in. Do you think a fish needs to learn how to swim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then every subset of the canine species holds that instinct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps to some extent, but years of specific breeding to enhance that particular trait has made it so much more a factor. How do you think they got the name Pitbull?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had this discussion on the Pitbull threads. Done with it.
> 
> This is more about inconsiderate owners, those that leave animals in hot cars, even that annoying relative that insists on bringing poochy to every function regardless of whether appropriate or not. Abusers, hoarders, generally irresponsible idiots with no regard for others or their animals.
Click to expand...


I didn't bring up the subject of pitbulls. I only responded when they were mentioned.


----------



## JoeMoma

Should I be upset that my neighbors chickens keep coming into my yard?


----------



## petro

JoeMoma said:


> Should I be upset that my neighbors chickens keep coming into my yard?


I doubt that chickens would drag a trailer by the wire harness and tug on it till the wiring ripped out.
But if they bother you on your property,  they should be roasted until golden brown


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> I hate those who insist on having an outside dog and allow it to bark endlessly



If it annoys you, I am all for it.


----------



## rightwinger

BULLDOG said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is tough when you are in a semi rural.  People seem to think you don’t need to be a responsible dog owner.  When my dogs start barking, I call them in.  I don’t let practice it.  And they aren’t left out at night or when no one is home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
> Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are bad dogs
> 
> Pit Bulls are among the worst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think those dogs were particularly bad. Any other dog of the same breed would have probably done the same thing. You just can't train out instinct.
Click to expand...

They are bred to attack and kill

Timid Pit Bulls do not get bred


----------



## petro

rightwinger said:


> They are bred to attack and kill


By who?
Shitty humans who shouldn't have animals. 
The very thread premise. Human responsibility. 

Start a breed ban thread if you wish to go there.


----------



## petro




----------



## petro

Even worse.
Celebrity privileged dog owners.
When Dog Owners Are Off the Leash


----------



## petro

Dogmaphobe said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Coyote roamed through my yard and I  want it to eat the annoying dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't eat any of the Islamic dogs, though, believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …..just the Jewish and Christian dogs.
Click to expand...

Kosher Dogs.
Big seller I hear.


----------



## Coyote

rightwinger said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is.
> The dog is a beautiful Irish Setter. Has absolutely zero training or discipline and comes across as rather stupid. That I believe is from effectively being ignored by its owners.
> I am a huge defender of Pitbulls on this site even. Our good friend has a sweetheart and we dog sit him ocassionally.
> I have no patience for owners who ignore or abuse animals or have no regard for others regarding their responsibilities of their animals.
> Neighbor across street backs up to county highway and lost two dogs to car strikes before he decided to fence in.
> A month ago almost smacked a dog that ran across rural highway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy who has pitts. I even played with them. They were sweethearts too.  Well trained, and behaved dogs if you don't count that one time they killed that little girl as she ran from the school bus to her front porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about bad owners. The REAL reason for any dog issue.
> Kindly take your trolling elsewhere or go comment on the kill Pitbull threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are bad dogs
> 
> Pit Bulls are among the worst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think those dogs were particularly bad. Any other dog of the same breed would have probably done the same thing. You just can't train out instinct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are bred to attack and kill
> 
> Timid Pit Bulls do not get bred
Click to expand...

If so they are doing a lousy job of it.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

petro said:


> This is an irresponsible owner thread.
> Root cause of any animal issue



This is the standard reply made by ALL Pit owners....until their Pit kills them or a child.
In some cases when a Pit attacks the adult owner all I can think is.....Another Darwin award


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an irresponsible owner thread.
> Root cause of any animal issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the standard reply made by ALL Pit owners....until their Pit kills them or a child.
> In some cases when a Pit attacks the adult owner all I can think is.....Darwin at it's best.
Click to expand...

An extremely rare event.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> An extremely rare event.



BS
Do your research.
VERY common.

Try it...Google.....

"PIT BULL ATTACK"

44 Million 900 Thousand results

"Rare Event"


----------



## petro

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> An extremely rare event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS
> Do your research.
> VERY common.
> 
> Try it...Google.....
> 
> "PIT BULL ATTACK"
> 
> 44 Million 900 Thousand results
> 
> "Rare Event"
Click to expand...

Still legal to own them. 
Still the responsibility of the owner in all liability. Are you suggesting a ban by the nanny state? Big government intervention? 
You going to rip pets from the hands of owners?

Literally sounds the same as gun control.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> An extremely rare event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS
> Do your research.
> VERY common.
> 
> Try it...Google.....
> 
> "PIT BULL ATTACK"
> 
> 44 Million 900 Thousand results
> 
> "Rare Event"
Click to expand...


A google search isn’t the number of attacks.

First, dog bites in general: https://www.caninejournal.com/dog-bite-statistics/


You have a 1 in 112,400 chance of dying from a dog bite or strike
You are at more risk of dying from:
Cataclysmic storm: 1 in 66,335
Contact with hornets, wasps and bees: 1 in 63,225
Air and space transport incidents: 1 in 9,821
Firearm discharge: 1 in 6,905
Choking from inhalation and ingestion of food: 1 in 3,461
Heart disease and cancer: 1 in 7


Over 30 breeds and dog-types were associated with dog bite-related fatalities

Yes.  A rare event.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> First, dog bites in general: https://www.caninejournal.com/dog-bite-statistics/
> 
> 
> You have a 1 in 112,400 chance of dying from a dog bite or strike
> You are at more risk of dying from:
> Cataclysmic storm: 1 in 66,335
> Contact with hornets, wasps and bees: 1 in 63,225
> Air and space transport incidents: 1 in 9,821
> Firearm discharge: 1 in 6,905
> Choking from inhalation and ingestion of food: 1 in 3,461
> Heart disease and cancer: 1 in 7
> 
> 
> Over 30 breeds and dog-types were associated with dog bite-related fatalities
> 
> Yes.  A rare event.



Interesting...and your chances of being in a mass shooting are 1000 times LESS THAN THAT....FAR more "rare"
But you're all aboard the hysterical gun grabber train.
Seems your concept of "rare" events is rather biased.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, dog bites in general: https://www.caninejournal.com/dog-bite-statistics/
> 
> 
> You have a 1 in 112,400 chance of dying from a dog bite or strike
> You are at more risk of dying from:
> Cataclysmic storm: 1 in 66,335
> Contact with hornets, wasps and bees: 1 in 63,225
> Air and space transport incidents: 1 in 9,821
> Firearm discharge: 1 in 6,905
> Choking from inhalation and ingestion of food: 1 in 3,461
> Heart disease and cancer: 1 in 7
> 
> 
> Over 30 breeds and dog-types were associated with dog bite-related fatalities
> 
> Yes.  A rare event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting...and your chances of being in a mass shooting are 1000 times LESS THAN THAT....FAR more "rare"
> But you're all aboard the hysterical gun grabber train.
> I wonder what that says about you?
Click to expand...


Probably says more about you then me.  I have a greater chance of dying from a gun then a dog.

I don’t call for banning all guns.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> Probably says more about you then me.  I have a greater chance of dying from a gun then a dog.
> I don’t call for banning all guns.



Depends on where you live. In Chicago that's probably true.   But again, are the Guns doing the violence or the sick person holding it?   Do they not use knives and vehicles etc?

You also have a greater chance of being killed by lightning than by a gun.   Perhaps you have phobic tendencies?

You shouldn't be calling for banning ANY guns.   You should be calling for cures to Social Ailments that are the actual root of all the violence because it's not just guns.
FAR more people are killed by drunk and texting drivers.   Where's the outrage?

Do you have any idea the odds of being stabbed in the UK?   It's a national crisis.
What makes you think that even if certain guns were banned that murders wouldn't still rise?
So Death by Gun....bad.   But death by knife....OK.    ?

Worst of all.....show me your written guarantee that the USA is forever free from and totally immune to government tyranny....the real reason people have modern defensive arms.

And spare me the "it doesn't happen in modern times" garbage.  FAR too many recent examples of just that occurring.   People need to remain well armed, even if the cost is a small number of tragedies annually.   Just as people still need cars and cell phones, even though many people die due to both each year.


----------



## BULLDOG

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> An extremely rare event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS
> Do your research.
> VERY common.
> 
> Try it...Google.....
> 
> "PIT BULL ATTACK"
> 
> 44 Million 900 Thousand results
> 
> "Rare Event"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A google search isn’t the number of attacks.
> 
> First, dog bites in general: Dog Bite Statistics (How Likely Are You To Get Bit?) | CanineJournal.com
> 
> 
> You have a 1 in 112,400 chance of dying from a dog bite or strike
> You are at more risk of dying from:
> Cataclysmic storm: 1 in 66,335
> Contact with hornets, wasps and bees: 1 in 63,225
> Air and space transport incidents: 1 in 9,821
> Firearm discharge: 1 in 6,905
> Choking from inhalation and ingestion of food: 1 in 3,461
> Heart disease and cancer: 1 in 7
> 
> 
> Over 30 breeds and dog-types were associated with dog bite-related fatalities
> 
> Yes.  A rare event.
Click to expand...


And a Pitbull attack is much more likely to kill or seriously injure you than an attack by any other breed.


----------



## okfine

Where I grew up it wasn't uncommon to see dog's "hooked up"
Don't see that anymore.


----------



## petro

BULLDOG said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> An extremely rare event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS
> Do your research.
> VERY common.
> 
> Try it...Google.....
> 
> "PIT BULL ATTACK"
> 
> 44 Million 900 Thousand results
> 
> "Rare Event"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A google search isn’t the number of attacks.
> 
> First, dog bites in general: Dog Bite Statistics (How Likely Are You To Get Bit?) | CanineJournal.com
> 
> 
> You have a 1 in 112,400 chance of dying from a dog bite or strike
> You are at more risk of dying from:
> Cataclysmic storm: 1 in 66,335
> Contact with hornets, wasps and bees: 1 in 63,225
> Air and space transport incidents: 1 in 9,821
> Firearm discharge: 1 in 6,905
> Choking from inhalation and ingestion of food: 1 in 3,461
> Heart disease and cancer: 1 in 7
> 
> 
> Over 30 breeds and dog-types were associated with dog bite-related fatalities
> 
> Yes.  A rare event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a Pitbull attack is much more likely to kill or seriously injure you than an attack by any other breed.
Click to expand...

Still legal to own.
Still the responsibility of the owner.
Crying about a breed on a website does nothing. 
I would trust a Pitbull long before 90% of humans.


----------



## petro

Guns, dog attacks, car wrecks.
Common denominator = careless thoughtless humans.

On topic is shitty pet owners who let their animals run wild.
If you are here to breed hate.
Post on the other threads.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Many "shitty" pet owners just happen to be Pit Bull owners.  Not all...but too many.
Coincidence?

In the inner city big metro areas....that statistic jumps to nearly ALL because Pit's are USED as drug house protectors and for intimidation.   In the inner city a pattern of Pit Bull ownership reveals mental illness, a violent past or criminal activity very often.
Miami-Dade outlawed Pits decades ago.

That single brave move has saved tens of thousands of dogs from horrible abuse and countless people from a tragic ending.
The Pit Bull load shifted to Broward County just north.  On any given day, there are likely several thousand Pit Bulls held in horrendous conditions and kept in small cages in dark warehouses and homes waiting to be used in fighting.

In rural areas Pit Bull fighting criminals hold fights largely without fear and often are known to corrupt law enforcement.

"Good" Pit Bull owners would actively help expose the fighting and abuse.  But they rarely do.  Why?


----------



## petro

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Many "shitty" pet owners just happen to be Pit Bull owners.  Not all...but too many.
> Coincidence?
> 
> In the inner city big metro areas....that statistic jumps to nearly ALL because Pit's are USED as drug house protectors and for intimidation.   In the inner city a pattern of Pit Bull ownership reveals mental illness, a violent past or criminal activity very often.
> Miami-Dade outlawed Pits decades ago.
> 
> That single brave move has saved tens of thousands of dogs from horrible abuse and countless people from a tragic ending.
> The Pit Bull load shifted to Broward County just north.  On any given day, there are likely several thousand Pit Bulls held in horrendous conditions and kept in small cages in dark warehouses and homes waiting to be used in fighting.
> 
> In rural areas Pit Bull fighting criminals hold fights largely without fear and often are known to corrupt law enforcement.
> 
> "Good" Pit Bull owners would actively help expose the fighting and abuse.  But they rarely do.  Why?


Several shows on animal planet on just that. Those caught are prosecuted. There are also puppy mills, hoarders, bad breeders of every breed. All human caused.
Shepards,  Rottweilers,  Dobermans , etc. require human responsibility. I should have the right to own what is considered the AR15 of pets to protect my home.

My friends American Pitbull who is also my friend.



American in the fact he is lazy, overweight, and sleeps all day between eating and shitting.
Despite the fact he would love, greet and kiss an intruder to death, makes him a horrible guard dog.
Only his bark and unearned reputation keep any intruder from even attempting.

Now what are you even arguing here?
Bans? Forced euthanasia of millions of pets?
Are you for personal choice and responsibility?  Or just for what fits your views?
Or just hate Pitbulls despite the thousands of attacks by a variety of breeds, all blamed on the humans BTW?


----------



## Dan Stubbs

petro said:


> So how many also have neighbors who let their dogs wander unrestrained through the neighborhood?
> 
> I don't have a dog. Love them as a species,  just don't have the  time to properly take care of one. Which leads to those that shouldn't own one.
> I constantly step on crap and now the one neighbors dog digs under my shed and trailer to chase rabbits. Come to find my trailer a couple weeks ago with lighting wires all chewed up and trailer out of position. Suspected the dog, but no proof. Yesterday I catch the dog in the act. Neighbor sees me putting trailer back on block and comes over to tell me his dog digs there because of small critters under my shed.
> 
> I got real annoyed at that point and responded, "No, its because the dog  is allowed to roam despite a city leash law which is stated in the monthly news letter".
> That the dog needs to be kept in his yard and out of mine. Problem solved.
> He actually looked dumbfounded I held him responsible.
> 
> Some folks shouldn't have pets.


*I lived in the Country and my dog was loose but stayed on the 100 acrs with not problem.  I had a tracking collars on the little Pup.  Moved to the City and I just fenced in the yard.  He still runs free and has adjusted well.  Got him a buddy PUP and they play and roam the yard.   I am surprised he has not dug out of tried to dig out under the fence. *


----------



## petro

Dan Stubbs said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many also have neighbors who let their dogs wander unrestrained through the neighborhood?
> 
> I don't have a dog. Love them as a species,  just don't have the  time to properly take care of one. Which leads to those that shouldn't own one.
> I constantly step on crap and now the one neighbors dog digs under my shed and trailer to chase rabbits. Come to find my trailer a couple weeks ago with lighting wires all chewed up and trailer out of position. Suspected the dog, but no proof. Yesterday I catch the dog in the act. Neighbor sees me putting trailer back on block and comes over to tell me his dog digs there because of small critters under my shed.
> 
> I got real annoyed at that point and responded, "No, its because the dog  is allowed to roam despite a city leash law which is stated in the monthly news letter".
> That the dog needs to be kept in his yard and out of mine. Problem solved.
> He actually looked dumbfounded I held him responsible.
> 
> Some folks shouldn't have pets.
> 
> 
> 
> *I lived in the Country and my dog was loose but stayed on the 100 acrs with not problem.  I had a tracking collars on the little Pup.  Moved to the City and I just fenced in the yard.  He still runs free and has adjusted well.  Got him a buddy PUP and they play and roam the yard.   I am surprised he has not dug out of tried to dig out under the fence. *
Click to expand...

Rest of my neighbors are very considerate and always know where their dogs are. They may come over to say hello, but go right back home. The one guy just lets his run loose all day no matter the weather either.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

petro said:


> Several shows on animal planet on just that. Those caught are prosecuted. There are also puppy mills, hoarders, bad breeders of every breed. All human caused.
> Shepards,  Rottweilers,  Dobermans , etc. require human responsibility. I should have the right to own what is considered the AR15 of pets to protect my home.



Interesting....why on earth would you equate a Pet with a Rifle ?
Police shoot and kill Pit Bulls every day.   Even the largest Pit Bull has ZERO chance against a gun.
Why not take the responsibility for home protection into your own hands?



petro said:


> My friends American Pitbull who is also my friend.
> 
> View attachment 277434
> American in the fact he is lazy, overweight, and sleeps all day between eating and shitting.
> Despite the fact he would love, greet and kiss an intruder to death, makes him a horrible guard dog.
> Only his bark and unearned reputation keep any intruder from even attempting.



Cool story.
My friends Pit Bull of 7 years for no apparent reason attacked his wife one day and mauled her arm so badly she can no longer use it.
The dog was euthanized.   Neighbor across the street was attacked by his Pit Bull 2 weeks ago.
Why are these stories so frequent?



petro said:


> Now what are you even arguing here?
> Bans? Forced euthanasia of millions of pets?
> Are you for personal choice and responsibility?  Or just for what fits your views?
> Or just hate Pitbulls despite the thousands of attacks by a variety of breeds, all blamed on the humans BTW?



In metro areas like Miami, NewYork, Chicago, Baltimore etc etc etc....YES.  ABSOLUTELY.  Ban Pit Bulls there.
And NO...do not euthanize not one single Pit Bull ever.   Just prohibit their ownership in large metro areas because it goes along with criminal element and dog fighting far too often.
Let those already there live out their lives.  In time the numbers will go down.

Having an animal is not a "Right".   Like driving, it is a privilege.   Guns in America by contrast are a Constitutional RIGHT.

Hate PitBulls?  Me?  You don't know me.   I've rescued Pits that were wondering the city streets and helped them.

But you may have a good suggestion /  point.....

It should be law that you may NOT own or keep a Pit Bull if......
1). You have a history of Domestic violence
2). You have any Felony convictions where violence, animals or weapons were involved.
3). You may not own or keep Pitbulls if you have a mental health history
4). You may not own or keep Pit Bulls if you have been convicted of a drug offense.
5). Dog fighter should be a capital offense for the host or promoter.


----------



## Votto

petro said:


> So how many also have neighbors who let their dogs wander unrestrained through the neighborhood?
> 
> I don't have a dog. Love them as a species,  just don't have the  time to properly take care of one. Which leads to those that shouldn't own one.
> I constantly step on crap and now the one neighbors dog digs under my shed and trailer to chase rabbits. Come to find my trailer a couple weeks ago with lighting wires all chewed up and trailer out of position. Suspected the dog, but no proof. Yesterday I catch the dog in the act. Neighbor sees me putting trailer back on block and comes over to tell me his dog digs there because of small critters under my shed.
> 
> I got real annoyed at that point and responded, "No, its because the dog  is allowed to roam despite a city leash law which is stated in the monthly news letter".
> That the dog needs to be kept in his yard and out of mine. Problem solved.
> He actually looked dumbfounded I held him responsible.
> 
> Some folks shouldn't have pets.



Not me, I've trained my dog to go only in the neighbor who lives beside me that had Hillary signs last election in their yard.

Just remember, there are no inconsiderate dog owners, just inconsiderate dogs is all.


----------



## jasonnfree

I've had pit  bulls and dobermans.   All easy to train, non aggressive, good around kids.  Getting them as pups are best but  I adopted one male pit bull from people that were moving into an aparment, couldn't keep him. One of the dobies adopted one of my cockatiels and they hung out together.  Depends on the dog's background and how it's treated.  You can make most any dog aggressive or not aggressive, at least  from what I know about dogs the last  65 or more years.


----------



## BULLDOG

jasonnfree said:


> I've had pit  bulls and dobermans.   All easy to train, non aggressive, good around kids.  Getting them as pups are best but  I adopted one male pit bull from people that were moving into an aparment, couldn't keep him. One of the dobies adopted one of my cockatiels and they hung out together.  Depends on the dog's background and how it's treated.  You can make most any dog aggressive or not aggressive, at least  from what I know about dogs the last  65 or more years.



Pitbulls have been specifically bred to increase their aggressiveness for fighting for how ever many centuries the breed has existed the same way dairy cows have been bred to increase their milk production.  It's an innate trait for them, and no amount of training can completely eliminate that. More deaths result from pitbull attacks than from any other breed. Your specific pitbull might be a lovable teddybear, but he is still a ticking time bomb that will go off as soon as he receives the proper stimulus at the right time.


----------



## petro

Owners of Bulldogs are real pricks.
They let them run loose and shit all over the threads.


----------

